

ElementaryOS Luna Test Drive - grigio
http://grigio.org/elementaryos_luna_test_drive?hh

======
erokar
I have had Luna as my main OS on a cheap netbook for a couple of months. I
like it a lot. The (G)UI is clean and streamlined. I much prefer it to Ubuntu
Unity. It's similar to OSX in many ways, which is not a bad thing.

And it's much faster and smoother than Win 8 on the netbook.

~~~
grigio
+1

------
gprasanth
How's the battery backup?

Low battery time(even after using laptop-tools) is the thing I hate about
ubuntu(and linux) on laptop.

Windows 8 is amazingly energy efficient.

~~~
grigio
I don't know, that netbook was sold with WindowsXP and now the battery barely
works.

------
samspenc
That looks amazingly close to Unity - did he change the layout to move the
dock to the left of the screen?

The performance is amazing. :)

~~~
grigio
Yes, by default the dock is at the bottom but with dconf-editor you can move
it in the other edges

~~~
codelust
If you don't have Elementary Tweaks installed, you should get it pronto from
the PPA: [https://launchpad.net/~versable/+archive/elementary-
update](https://launchpad.net/~versable/+archive/elementary-update)

Exposes a lot of settings, including dock positioning, in a sensible manner.

~~~
grigio
very interesting elementaryupdate, thanks

